# Unpopular fursonas



## Kiszka (Aug 5, 2010)

So I know there have been threads being like 'what animals are rarely used as fursonas' before, but I've read all those already and I think I've come up with an animal I've never ever seen as a fursona/character.
A pig.
And I mean like a farm pig. Pink and round and fat. Not a furry boar or other wild pig.

You can list animals you've never seen if you like and whatever.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

I never seen a aardvark.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 5, 2010)

Opossums. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't seen any elephants or giraffes
also the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes <3


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 5, 2010)

I dont think I've seen a Walrus. ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> also the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes <3


 
No.


----------



## ZombieMoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> I haven't seen any elephants or giraffes


 I've only seen 1 or 2 of those, ever.
But I haven't seen any fishsonas that aren't half-dragon or sharks.


----------



## Shico (Aug 5, 2010)

porcupine


----------



## Morroke (Aug 5, 2010)

Emo wolves with an affinity for glowsticks.


----------



## Shico (Aug 5, 2010)

^ 
Love your avatar


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 5, 2010)

*Ahem*?

I used to be a piggy..... Mostly as a joke fursona though, more of an icon actually. I didn't even consider myself to have a fursona 'til recently. Do flying pigs count? It was based off that old "when pigs fly" response.
Currently, I liek pokeymans.

Also, ever meet a real life farm pig? They're jerks.


----------



## Eske (Aug 5, 2010)

I've seen plenty of pig characters, but nobody seems to want one as their actual fursona.  

Personally, I'd like to see a Tamandua fursona.  I love those little guys.  <3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray;2099139[quote="Ratte said:


> ]I haven't seen any elephants or giraffes
> also *the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes* <3
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree we have enough of them.
There enough trouble as is.(Tho not always in bad ways)


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

I have seen an anthro-pig in furry porn before, but they are pretty rare.  I'm guessing it's because that aside from the ugly face and different body shape they already look a lot like us, and so don't really offer anything.



Syradact said:


> Opossums. I'd like to see more.


 
Opossums are pretty adorable as anthros and I would like to see more.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 5, 2010)

Anthro giraffes would be scary and mentally scaring to look at, just as well we don't have them....


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 5, 2010)

Farm pigs and other farm animals need more love. I guess not many furries actually read Orwell's _Animal Farm_.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Anthro giraffes would be scary and mentally scaring to look at, just as well we don't have them....


 
Seen 'em, they weren't too bad.  Necks weren't terribly long though.  I've seen a few cute elephants too.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 5, 2010)

I've seen one farm pig, but you're right, definitely a minority.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Farm pigs and other farm animals need more love. I guess not many furries actually read Orwell's _Animal Farm_.


 
Four legs _good_, two legs _bad_.  :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 5, 2010)

not enough lobsters


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 5, 2010)

> I haven't seen any elephants or giraffes
> also the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes <3



Oh yea, giraffes are great =3 I would have a more original fursona otherthan a tiger but I don't really have much in common with anything else ._.



> Anthro giraffes would be scary and mentally scaring to look at, just as well we don't have them....



>=/



> Farm pigs and other farm animals need more love. I guess not many furries actually read Orwell's _Animal Farm_.



Poor Benjamin and Boxer =<



> Four legs _good_, two legs _bad_.  :V



You mean baaaaad. (The cartoon was rather violent actually =0)


----------



## Willow (Aug 5, 2010)

Not enough cuttlefish


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

Willow said:


> Not enough cuttlefish


 
cuddlefish c:


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> I haven't seen any elephants or giraffes
> also the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes <3



Blotch draws them once in a while



Kamau Husky said:


> I dont think I've seen a Walrus. ^_^


 
Same as the previous.



Dan. said:


> Anthro giraffes would be scary and mentally scaring to look at, just as well we don't have them....


 
I know of one anthro-artist that does them for a comic... the name escapes me at the moment though... It was this growing up gay story type thing.


Anyway. Pidgeons... not enough avian pidgeons. As for furries, donkeys are almost non-existent.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 5, 2010)

Anthro Sea Cucumbers.

Yeah, beat that.


----------



## Misterraptor (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> also the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes <3



I am agreeing on Roberts behalf, and mine.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I never seen a aardvark.


 








> Anyway. Pidgeons... not enough avian pidgeons. As for furries, donkeys are almost non-existent.


 
Pigeons... yes, we need some. I remember Goodfeathers...

And also nobody like donkeys unless they're transforming into one.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 5, 2010)

Actual Human Fursona (and not just "Human" put in the species box).  What?  Apparently "Human turned into [insert species]" works, so by the same token shouldn't "[insert species, anthro or otherwise] turned into Human" be viable?  'Course, there isn't really much that can be done with it, and it's more a deconstruction / mockery of all the "I was human now I'm wolf-man now I'm super duper awsum", but it's still viable.

Pitohui are rare too to my knowledge, which is odd considering they're one of the few / only species of poisonous birds.  You'd think "Speshul snowflake" avians would eat that shit up.


----------



## Willow (Aug 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Actual Human Fursona (and not just "Human" put in the species box).  What?  Apparently "Human turned into [insert species]" works, so by the same token shouldn't "[insert species, anthro or otherwise] turned into Human" be viable?  'Course, there isn't really much that can be done with it, and it's more a deconstruction / mockery of all the "I was human now I'm wolf-man now I'm super duper awsum", but it's still viable.
> 
> Pitohui are rare too to my knowledge, which is odd considering they're one of the few / only species of poisonous birds.  You'd think "Speshul snowflake" avians would eat that shit up.


So basically, a reverse shifter? Or were-human, lul. 

By Icky's request I might make a bird-type fursona/character thingy.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Not enough starfish.

You would have though Patrick Star would have inspired SOMEBODY.

Also, not enough Sphinxes. :I


----------



## Pandablubb (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I've never seen an insect-fursona...


----------



## Plantar (Aug 5, 2010)

Pandablubb said:


> I think I've never seen an insect-fursona...


 There's a bee roaming around. Easog... Or is it Easoq? I don't remember how to spell his name. Dx

Oh yeah. We need swordfish. Swordfish kick ass.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Farm pigs and other farm animals need more love. I guess not many furries actually read Orwell's _Animal Farm_.


 
I did see the little animated movie that was based off the book.
It was pretty awesome.

Also, insects.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 5, 2010)

Willow said:


> So basically, a reverse shifter? Or were-human, lul.


  Bonus points toward deconstruction / mockery if they're better off in human-form than natural.    That's the typical for the other weres, after all.



Willow said:


> By Icky's request I might make a bird-type fursona/character thingy.


  Wing-arms or Arms and Wings?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wing-arms or Arms and Wings?


 
I'd go with wing arms.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

GUIZE WE OBVIOUSLY NEED MORE HUSKIES AND WOLVES AND LESS ANTELOPES.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> GUIZE WE OBVIOUSLY NEED MORE HUSKIES AND WOLVES AND LESS ANTELOPES.


 
NO, MORE KITSUNES FOR THE SOCIETY.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> NO, MORE KITSUNES FOR THE SOCIETY.


Even still, I laugh at that.

YAH MORE KITSUNES AND ANIMALS WITH NEONS COLORS. :V


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Crows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Aug 5, 2010)

We need more chickens! :V


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> We need more chickens! :V


 
I understand someone's hungry :B


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

What about snails? :c


----------



## Usarise (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> I understand someone's hungry :B


maybe... :3c

I could totally vore a chicken right now...


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, i haven't seen any snails or turtles...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> Yeah, i haven't seen any snails or *turtles*...


 
Bowser/Koopas.


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Bowser/Koopas.


 
I meant like, normal turtles, not the video games ones >.>


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> I meant like, normal turtles, not the video games ones >.>


 
TMNT? c:


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeez..... -____-


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 5, 2010)

I've said it before and I say it again, need more bats.

Long or big-eared bats. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

Hank Hill :V


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't seen any albino fursonas.


----------



## HappityCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Insects, definately insects. And fish, and some birds. Not to mention snakes, but...they have no limbs.
...And plants, nobody's ever thought if dressing up as a tree >_>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I haven't seen any albino fursonas.


 
Ermines?


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ermines?


No ermines either.

This thread can really give a lot of help to people looking for "original fursonas".


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't see enough gila monsters


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Meerkats! they're so cute <3


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2010)

I've seen albino done quite a bit actually. It's one of the things people who want an edgier fluffy character do.

I actually want to see more interesting hybrids/original species. Not like wolf+fox but like ummmm opossum+fish. Weird shit like that.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

No one likes ugly animals as a fursona. :[


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 5, 2010)

Any form of bug, any type of fish, turtles, frogs, the ugly dog breeds (pug, yorkie, ect.), seals, hairless cats, shrews, monkeys, hippos, gorillas, giraffes.

There are a lot of animals people don't use simply because they're ugly.
There are lots of cute animals that people don't notice too though.

Most people end up picking the more 'unpopular' types of animal breeds as side characters tho.
Idk why.


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> I haven't seen any elephants or giraffes
> also the fandom needs more cute little lombaxes <3


 
Shinragod made an anthro giraffe for his furified guilty gear collection, it was interesting to say the least


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

> A pig.
> And I mean like a farm pig. Pink and round and fat. Not a furry boar or other wild pig.


An artist I know actually has a farm pig as fursona. 
As for other unusual animals... I can't think of any actually. Sure there are some species that are used more often than others, but everytime I said "the furry world needs more <animal species>" there goes someone that shows me a character of that exact animal. 
So yeah, unusual fursonas/characters are well hidden, but used.


----------



## Ben (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I've seen like, one other person in my entire five years with a chinchilla for a durrsona. Chyeah.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> I think I've seen like, one other person in my entire five years with a chinchilla for a durrsona. Chyeah.


 
I thought you were a bunny


----------



## Alstor (Aug 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Farm pigs and other farm animals need more love. I guess not many furries actually read Orwell's _Animal Farm_.


 I did. That's why I don't want to have a pig fursona.

I haven't seen any turtle shellsonas.


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I haven't seen any turtle shellsonas.


 
I already said that D:


----------



## Alstor (Aug 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> I already said that D:


 


Koray said:


> Yeah, i haven't seen any snails or turtles...



Oh ok. Gotta love my reading skills. :V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Platypuses.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Platypuses.



Aren't they called platyp_i_?


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

Baboons? Hah


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Aren't they called platyp_i_?


 
platypus |ËˆplatÉ™pÉ™s; -ËŒpoÅs|
noun ( pl. -puses )
a semiaquatic egg-laying mammal that frequents lakes and streams in eastern Australia. It has a sensitive pliable bill shaped like that of a duck, webbed feet with venomous spurs, and dense fur. 
platypus
Also called duckbill , duckbill platypus , or duck-billed platypus . â€¢ Ornithorhynchus anatinus, the only member of the family Ornithorhynchidae, order Monotremata.

tl;dr no.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 5, 2010)

Fish.


----------



## Mattqat (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> platypus |ËˆplatÉ™pÉ™s; -ËŒpoÅs|
> noun ( pl. -puses )
> a semiaquatic egg-laying mammal that frequents lakes and streams in eastern Australia. It has a sensitive pliable bill shaped like that of a duck, webbed feet with venomous spurs, and dense fur.
> platypus
> ...



From Wiktionary, "platypus (plural: platypuses, or platypus; common, pseudo-latin: platypi; rare, pedantic: platypodes)".  It's apparently a matter of some debate.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 5, 2010)

I have not seen another Morpha, so yeah. :3


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

What about Butterflies? 
(although it's an insect, so yeah)


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Farm pigs and other farm animals need more love. I guess not many furries actually read Orwell's _Animal Farm_.


 Read it in high school and LOVED IT.  Written like a kid's book but the carnage, oh the beautiful carnage...!

Wouldn't entice me to be a pig, tho.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 6, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I think I've come up with an animal I've never ever seen as a fursona/character.
> A pig.
> And I mean like a farm pig. Pink and round and fat. Not a furry boar or other wild pig.


http://zenia.deviantart.com/art/Gong-Hei-Fat-Choi-2007-Pig-47430085 - She isn't a developed character or anything and I only ever drew that picture of her.

I like drawing anthros from animals that aren't popular.
Hairless Rat, Nudibranch (Chromodoris Willani), Snail, I have also done a giraffe before but I can't find the picture. I think I have her one of these/.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never seen a starfish fursona.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

I have not yet seen an Eel, or a Giant Squid.
Ummm, not many moles, or prairie dogs either.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 6, 2010)

Needs more foxes :V


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Needs more foxes :V


 
Riiight >.>


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I've seen albino done quite a bit actually. It's one of the things people who want an edgier fluffy character do.
> 
> I actually want to see more interesting hybrids/original species. Not like wolf+fox but like ummmm opossum+fish. Weird shit like that.


 I've been working on an original species. I got nothing right now. 



Amphion said:


> No one likes ugly animals as a fursona. :[


 It's kinda true



Ben said:


> I think I've seen like, one other person in my entire five years with a chinchilla for a durrsona. Chyeah.


I've seen a few chinchillas. 

I've never seen a guinea pig or a gerbil though.


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll say it again, I have never seen a meerkat 







Horny little animals... XD


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

We need MOAR zebras!


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 6, 2010)

penguins :3


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

Jackalopes


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 7, 2010)

I NEVER see any insect furs (other than Uncle Kage)

Pinpointing one, it's a litle hard to decide.


----------



## Tally (Aug 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have not yet seen an Eel, or a Giant Squid.
> Ummm, not many moles, or prairie dogs either.


 
I saw a Giant Squid once.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 7, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> I've never seen a starfish fursona.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Chickens? nope haven't seen one.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 7, 2010)

We need a coral or jellyfish anthro... Plenty of naughty tentacle yiff potential.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Not really an animal
But its my personal obsession and it's only got 70 tagged pictures...


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

No love for sponges either, aside from Spongebob. 

Rule 34 would make sponge porn happen.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I have not seen an Angler Fish.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> No love for sponges either, aside from Spongebob.
> 
> Rule 34 would make sponge porn happen.



Stick the penis is Spongebob's porous body...


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 9, 2010)

my fursona was a lemming at first, i figured it was pretty original.

but then i realized how impossible a lemming would be to draw.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 9, 2010)

Who would want to be a farm pig over a boar? That's like picking a dog over a wol-- A cat over a tige-- Uh, oh.



Koray said:


> Crows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Well, I am somewhat related to them.


----------



## Icky (Aug 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Well, I am somewhat related to them.


 
i'm closer


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 9, 2010)

Not enough cameras.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 9, 2010)

> I think I've seen like, one other person in my entire five years with a chinchilla for a durrsona. Chyeah.


I remember I designed a chinchilla fursona for my schoolmate a bunch of years ago.
I never told her it was a chinchilla tho, I thought she would have been offended being related to a rodent. :/
It's sad that a lot of girls don't like mice and similar species.


> I'll say it again, I have never seen a meerkat


I've seen a few of them actually. Very few, tho.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Stick the penis is Spongebob's porous body...


 I drew a Spongebob/Patrick rule 34 a little while ago. haha!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 9, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I drew a Spongebob/Patrick rule 34 a little while ago. haha!



Just no... >_<

Also, I might be the only horny toad I've ever seen... I'm so alone... :V


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Well, I am somewhat related to them.


 i mean there aren't as popular as other fursonas, i didn't say there aren't any  ^^


----------



## Icky (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> i mean there aren't as popular as other fursonas, i didn't say there aren't any  ^^


 
Eh, I think if people normally want a large black bird as a species, they'll go with a raven. Less negative connotations.

Which is why it's retarded that the species submission tags on FA have Crow as an option and not Raven.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, you would THINK that the whole Braford thing might be unpopular...but I've seen a surprising amount of that. 

And I'm disappoint that I've seen no Amoeba furries :V


----------



## Shico (Aug 9, 2010)

Seahorses
I mean of all the fish in the world the seahorse def has to be one of the most unique and charming and they are downright cute.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Any form of bug, any type of fish, turtles,  frogs, the ugly dog breeds (pug, yorkie, ect.), seals, hairless cats,  shrews, monkeys, hippos, gorillas, giraffes.
> 
> There are a lot of  animals people don't use simply because they're ugly.
> There are lots  of cute animals that people don't notice too though.
> ...


 Hi, I'm a pug.
It's my main fursona, brotha.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 9, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I drew a Spongebob/Patrick rule 34 a little while ago. haha!


Shame on you, Zenia! So much mental scarring and so little brain scrubbers...



Pianowolfy said:


> And I'm disappoint that I've seen no Amoeba furries :V


----------



## Oovie (Aug 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> i'm closer


 Well, the trade-off is I sing better and look more prettyful! :grin:


----------



## Icky (Aug 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Well, the trade-off is I sing better and look more prettyful! :grin:


 
Pfft, singing. I'm bigger and smarter. Don't start this with me, bitch.  *snap snap snap*


----------



## Oovie (Aug 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> Pfft, singing. I'm bigger and smarter. Don't start this with me, bitch.  *snap snap snap*


 Bigger doesn't mean nothing, we're more fearsome than you think. A whole nation cowers in our power! http://mark-mallman.blogspot.com/2009/09/them.html



> Magpies are lovely to look at, fascinating to listen to, with a shrill  but enchanting song, and are a very real threat, able to draw blood and  put out eyes.


They don't call us butcherbirds for nothing.


----------



## Icky (Aug 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Bigger doesn't mean nothing, we're more fearsome than you think. A whole nation cowers in our power! http://mark-mallman.blogspot.com/2009/09/them.html
> 
> 
> They don't call us butcherbirds for nothing.


 
Jesus man, why all the hate? Being vicious sons of bitches makes it seem like you're trying to be bullies to be cool.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> Jesus man, why all the hate? Being vicious sons of bitches makes it seem like you're trying to be bullies to be cool.


You haven't had a Dragon say he's going to eat you I take it, gotta prepare the kids for the real world.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You haven't had a Dragon say he's going to eat you I take it, gotta prepare the kids for the real world.


 
*wink, wink* Oh I've had a dragon do that... He took all of me in


----------



## Oovie (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *wink, wink* Oh I've had a dragon do that... He took all of me in


 Did you go Rambo and burst out of his chest with the knife? I just avoid that whole vore nonsense and convince them I may be carrying the bubonic plague.


----------



## Icky (Aug 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You haven't had a Dragon say he's going to eat you I take it, gotta prepare the kids for the real world.


 
Uh, no I haven't. I tend to stay away from those dragon types altogether.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> Uh, no I haven't. I tend to stay away from those dragon types altogether.


 I think in a magical continent where everything land to sea is poisonous, creatures with large jagged teeth exist ready to bite, it only makes sense the birds living there would be a little cheeky too now that I think about it. When I was a kid our neighbors had Emus, I'll never forget what it was like to be chased by a raptor.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 13, 2010)

Steve McQueen is the best fursona 

also more sparkeldogs kthnkz


----------



## fuzzykittn (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I made a list once.

But as far as the rarity of fish goes, YES NEED MORE. It's the one animal group I feel gets neglected the most. You know, other than invertebrates.

I have a pleco character <3, but she's not my main 'sona.


----------



## Pine (Aug 13, 2010)

I see a few badgers. there isn't a lot of us, but there are more than just a couple.


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 13, 2010)

i registered to at least say that i am a meerkat :3


and i've seen a couple pigs... but i've never seen any insects. which is a damn shame. <3 earwigs and mantids.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> i registered to at least say that i am a meerkat :3


 Oh are you now? Why that's just great.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

Not enough bug fursonas. <3


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to see more Tanuki... I'm sick of kitsune getting all the popularity when it comes to mystical japanese characters. Plus I think there'd be more if people knew that Tanuki are not Badgers or Raccoons-as they tend to get mistranslated to.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> i registered to at least say that i am a meerkat :3
> 
> 
> and i've seen a couple pigs... but i've never seen any insects. which is a damn shame. <3 earwigs and mantids.



Nevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernevernever EVER want to see a mantis furry. I have a gigantic phobia. ><


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 18, 2010)

it probably makes me a bad person but now i want to make one. to scare you.

i love mantises <3  though i can see why they frighten.  I do wonder why bugs are so unpopular. i don't think i've EVER seen one.   and there's some pretty awesome bugs out there... is it their small size that turns people off? their alien looks? the lack of hair or scales?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 18, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You haven't had a Dragon say he's going to eat you I take it, gotta prepare the kids for the real world.


 
CRUNCHY WITH KETCHUP amirite? :V


----------



## Slyck (Aug 18, 2010)

Trees. Yea not exactly furry but a tree-sona would be coolio.


----------



## SilverKarja (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only Arabian Camel around, piedbald to boot.


----------



## Kidori (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a list! I just posted an ad on hifur looking for strange fursonas as friends, I am the most generic fur EVAR!!!!! I want to meet interesting ones, uncommon animals. Pangolins, equidna, pallas cat, capibarra, chinchilla, sun bear, coatimundi, dik dik, hamster, ermine, fossa, Chinese water deer, Okapi.... and the list goes on. if anyone is or knows someone who has a strange fursona message me! I'd like to meet them


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Trees. Yea not exactly furry but a tree-sona would be coolio.


 
TheKyleIsHere on FA. Granted he's mostly human but still


----------



## Myntey (Aug 21, 2010)

Very few creatures from mythology I've seen. o.o Like unicorns, garudas, harpies and centaurs. What about ghost furries too? No zombies? Aliens? Mutated creatures?
Where are these people? >->


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 21, 2010)

Moar fungus furries.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

You know, having recently watched the Nostalgia Critic, and knowing about the proliferation of fictional species such as lombaxes, I'm surprised nobody has come up with an Animaniac fursona.


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, having recently watched the Nostalgia Critic, and knowing about the proliferation of fictional species such as lombaxes, I'm surprised nobody has come up with an Animaniac fursona.
> 
> IMG


If someone made an Animaniacs fursona, they'd be getting called unoriginal or an art thief for sure. I always thought of the Animaniacs as dogs.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

We need poodles, luckily both me and Zenia has improved their population


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We need poodles, luckily both me and Zenia has improved their population


I am a pretty pink poodle on the inside.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I am a pretty pink poodle on the inside.


 
Um alrighty then o.o


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Um alrighty then o.o


Are you jealous?


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Are you jealous?


 
Nope, I think poodles look cool to a certain respect (lol puffy afros) but I like being a doberman :3
I can show you the poodle I did draw and what not though


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If someone made an Animaniacs fursona, they'd be getting called unoriginal or an art thief for sure. I always thought of the Animaniacs as dogs.


 
Them little guys is awesome, though.

Heck, I've been thinking I might be hyper and crazy enough to pull it off...


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 25, 2010)

lets see a blobfish or two XD


----------



## Trance (Aug 25, 2010)

I was a sparkle Wolfoxbax for about a week.

...


----------



## isaac_fox (Aug 25, 2010)

a bushbaby. not sure how you spell that. but some1 i know is saying he is gonna be a furry and he is going to be that.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 27, 2010)

Snails.

/end of story


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

SLOTH BEARS NEED MORE SLOTH BEARS


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 27, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm the only Arabian Camel around, piedbald to boot.


 
Camel Cigarettes


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> Camel Cigarettes


 
Not furry.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, having recently watched the Nostalgia Critic, and knowing about the proliferation of fictional species such as lombaxes, I'm surprised nobody has come up with an Animaniac fursona.


 Well, there is LapinBeau. His 'sona is kind of like that.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lapinbeau/

Some NSFW.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> Not furry.


 
no but there mascot was


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> no but there mascot was


 
No, it was not.

Furry =/= every anthro ever.

Dammit, how many times....


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, it was not.
> 
> Furry =/= every anthro ever.
> 
> Dammit, how many times....


 
alright then enlighten me on the difference ?


----------



## Clutch (Aug 28, 2010)

Haven't seen a Platypus yet...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> alright then enlighten me on the difference ?


 
Furry = characters created by the furry fandom. P simple.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> Furry = characters created by the furry fandom. P simple.


 
so then if your not yet in the furry fandom and you make an anthro char for the purpose of joining it is not considered a furry, until it is injected into the fandom ?


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> Furry = characters created by the furry fandom. P simple.


makes sense.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 29, 2010)

To those saying there has not been a mantis anthro I've actually seen one.
http://neondragonart.com/Art/display.php?img=Mantis%20Shaman


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 29, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> so then if your not yet in the furry fandom and you make an anthro char for the purpose of joining it is not considered a furry, until it is injected into the fandom ?


 
P much. If you make an anthro, it's just an anthro, until you say it's a "furry" character.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> so then if your not yet in the furry fandom and you make an anthro char for the purpose of joining it is not considered a furry, until it is injected into the fandom ?


 It's not furry unless you say it is, because that would mean that every anthro character is furry (technically most are if you're a smart ass) and they're not per se.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 30, 2010)

I also saw on here that zombies as well as bats were neglected...so I made a zombiebat character


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> P much. If you make an anthro, it's just an anthro, until you say it's a "furry" character.


 
but Jo camel is like a furry Version of Bill Clinton ;_;


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't seen a turtle. 
Too bad because they're my favorite. :'(


----------



## Atrak (Aug 30, 2010)

Homo Sapien. You _can't_ have one, because those are automatically personas, not fursonas.

By the way, I have a human fursona. I call him Hairy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 30, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I haven't seen a turtle.
> Too bad because they're my favorite. :'(



You know, I haven't thought about it, but now that I did, it surprises me, especially because of the massive popularity of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

I think Dana Carvey had a turtle fursona once, though...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 30, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Homo Sapien. You _can't_ have one, because those are automatically personas, not fursonas.
> 
> By the way, I have a human fursona. I call him Hairy.


 
Does Hairy only have one eye? If he does, then I don't want to meet him.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Does Hairy only have one eye? If he does, then I don't want to meet him.


 
Don't discriminate against the Cyclops. He just eats people with fucked up fetishes, so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about if you're into vore.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> but Jo camel is like a furry Version of Bill Clinton ;_;


 
No, stop that *smacks with a rolled up newspaper* 

Bad raptor-wolf thing


----------



## Tanyip (Aug 31, 2010)

I've seen some of the 'unpopular' ones listed, though I'm not sure if they were their main fursonas or just side characters. I do want to make an insect character, but no ideas have popped out at me yet.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

I would like to bump this thread because I've believed I've found another unpopular fursona...

May I present... the crocoduck?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 27, 2010)

> You know, I haven't thought about it, but now that I did, it surprises me, especially because of the massive popularity of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.



Well, that's another problem actually. Because everytime someone decides to have a turtle character, they end up having clones of the TMNT (or Koopa clones, as a variation) and not an original looking turtle. 
Same things with hedgehogs: they all end up being Sonic recolors, and we never, never see an actual hedgehog. 
http://www.giacomoleopardi.provincia.venezia.it/Campotto1/mammiferi/Riccio.jpg Dammit, the normal ones are way way cuter than that blue thing.
(Also, I haven't seen any frog furries).



> http://hockeytalks.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/mcguire.jpg


Omg, a human turtle. o__O


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Anthro Sea Cucumbers.
> 
> Yeah, beat that.


 Anthro Rocks C:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 5, 2010)

Would Andrew Zimmern eat an anthro sea cucumber? He absolutely loves the non-anthro versions.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Nov 6, 2010)

Bugs in general. Shellfish too.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 6, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> Bugs in general. *Shellfish too*.



Even the rare sea lombax?


----------



## CoonArt (Nov 9, 2010)

I have as a secondary fursona a giant otter... think that's quite a rarity in the fandom!


----------



## Brace (Nov 9, 2010)

I think Pika are pretty rare, but I know there are definitely others.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

What about Tasmanian tigers, or devils?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


>


 
/super late

I fucking love that movie.

Oh, and ostriches. I don't see those.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 12, 2010)

You don't see many rabbits...


----------



## Xenke (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> You don't see many rabbits...


 


			
				FA Search said:
			
		

> rabbit: found 52509 times in 39778 documents
> bunny: found 77526 times in 51525 documents



/data whore/


----------



## Tuss (Nov 12, 2010)

Worms (All kinds), and parasites in general.
And like everyone else has said, bugs.

AND FOXES LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLYIFF


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 12, 2010)

Never before have I seen a Dung Beetle.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 12, 2010)

me


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> me


 
OSHIT! Don't mess with this guy, he'll rip your face off with his *massive* claws, and then shit on it.


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think I've seen a Plankton fursona yet.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 12, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> I don't think I've seen a Plankton fursona yet.


 
Spongebob anyone?


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 12, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Spongebob anyone?


 
You know you've hit rock bottom when you make a joke about spongebob-- Wait...


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 13, 2010)

Shico said:


> porcupine


 
you know i didn't ever check this thread when i made my Fursona.
but I don't see many Rhinos


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 14, 2010)

Umm...
I haven't seen many NEON TIGERS.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 16, 2010)

Kamau Husky said:


> I dont think I've seen a Walrus. ^_^



Homer Simpson was a walrus in that episode where they all became anthros... does that count? xD


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

i haven't seen any other pug besides me.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> No ermines either.
> 
> This thread can really give a lot of help to people looking for "original fursonas".


 
My mate is half ermine. He's a tigermine (tiger/ermine)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> You know you've hit rock bottom when you make a joke about spongebob-- Wait...


 
Several bad puns later...


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> My mate is half ermine. He's a tigermine (tiger/ermine)


 
Anything crossed with a tiger, a wolf, or a fox is not unpopluar or rare.


I want to see someone with a tardigrade fursona.


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 16, 2010)

A tapeworm.

Seriously though, I think it comes down to how you can draw it? I can't imagine an anthro pig really, other than one that looks like a pig but talks or something...alot of people want to draw human/animal character so it's a bit more difficult with things like that. I've seen a fair few giraffee and horse furries though.

I want to find more cute ferrets.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Mollfie said:


> A tapeworm.
> 
> Seriously though, I think it comes down to how you can draw it? I can't imagine an anthro pig really, other than one that looks like a pig but talks or something...


 
I've seen quite a few pigs/boars. Had a boar character at one time, actually.

@Deo: Tadigrades are awesome.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 16, 2010)

Well one things for sure we don't need anymore Sparkledogs/wolves.

Though there's needs to be more variety of lizards. There's not many Komodo dragons or other relatives of the lizard family.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Well one things for sure we don't need anymore Sparkledogs/wolves.



Or scenedogs, or ravedogs, or things that have random wings, or wolf/fox/tiger hybrids.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Or scenedogs, or ravedogs, or things that have random wings, or wolf/fox/tiger hybrids.


 
Hybrids can be pretty cool if done properly and not combining two animals everyone always combines (like wolf-fox-husky-tigers).

There's a dog/rat hybrid I saw on FA that is pretty cool, along with a hyena-tiger.


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh cool, I'd like to see them cos I can't think of any I've come across.

I don't mind hybrids if they're creative.

This is why I don't have a fursona yet, I don't want to be just another *insert animal here*.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Mollfie said:


> Oh cool, I'd like to see them cos I can't think of any I've come across.
> 
> I don't mind hybrids if they're creative.
> 
> This is why I don't have a fursona yet, I don't want to be just another *insert animal here*.



Lemme see.
Rat-dog hybrid
How about anteaters?
Boar
bat-ferret

Too lazy to look up the others ugghh


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Well one things for sure we don't need anymore Sparkledogs/wolves.
> 
> Though there's needs to be more variety of lizards. There's not many Komodo dragons or other relatives of the lizard family.



Reptiles are common, you just need to know were to look. Plus dragon's are reptiles and those bastards are all over the damn place.

Insects are uncommon, if non existent. I've only seen one insect, Which is Uncle Cage and two arachnids. One scorpion, and one which don't really count because it's a wolf/spider. Had to fuck it up by adding a wolf in there didn't he?


I often give people I know who are not furries fursonas so I can draw them. I find drawing non furries more fun because none furries will pick un-popular animals. One is a praying mantis and the other is a dragonfly. So personally I know two insects.  The other ones are mostly birds and reptiles, and one Pug.

Because Amanda likes Pugs...


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Reptiles are common, you just need to know were to look. Plus dragon's are reptiles and those bastards are all over the damn place.
> 
> Insects are uncommon, if non existent. I've only seen one insect, Which is Uncle Cage and two arachnids. One scorpion, and one which don't really count because it's a wolf/spider. Had to fuck it up by adding a wolf in there didn't he?
> 
> ...



Praying mantises are fun to draw.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Anything crossed with a tiger, a wolf, or a fox is not unpopluar or rare.
> 
> 
> I want to see someone with a tardigrade fursona.


 
I mentioned him because of the person who said ermine.
And yes someone needs to make a water bear fursona.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Sinbane said:


> Praying mantises are fun to draw.


 
One of those things attacked my shoe today with _karate-chopping action!_

It was adorable.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

I'mma let you guis finnish this, but I just wanna say that tasmanian devils are teh mostest unique fursona evah.


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> Lemme see.
> Rat-dog hybrid
> How about anteaters?
> Boar
> ...



Why thank you n_n

and in my wanderings I came across some tapeworm furries...not sure if that's a good thing.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> One of those things attacked my shoe today with _karate-chopping action!_
> 
> It was adorable.


I love mantids. I've had eight as pets. I always let them out and walk around on me and their little feet are sort of tickly. And their eyes are so cute. For a bug those eyes seem intelligent.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I love mantids. I've had eight as pets. I always let them out and walk around on me and their little feet are sort of tickly. And their eyes are so cute. For a bug those eyes seem intelligent.


 
They are the most expressive bugs I've seen, so cute.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> They are the most expressive bugs I've seen, so cute.


 

So surely you understand why it's so puzzling that we don't see more of them?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> So surely you understand why it's so puzzling that we don't see more of them?


 
Hm, you're right. To be honest, it seems difficult to make a praying mantis "anthro". The way they walk, their expressions, their poses...all already reminiscent of humans.

I would love to create a pet praying mantis for my chimera. That would be awesome. Like Issun in Okami.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

My style of art's already semi-realistic, so anthroing a mantis is about as simple as just drawing them as is.

As for folks with a more 'humanized' feel, I can see the trouble one way have. I'll have to upload some of my mantis drawings one day.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Reptiles are common, you just need to know were to look. Plus dragon's are reptiles and those bastards are all over the damn place.
> 
> Insects are uncommon, if non existent. I've only seen one insect, Which is Uncle Cage and two arachnids. One scorpion, and one which don't really count because it's a wolf/spider. Had to fuck it up by adding a wolf in there didn't he?
> 
> ...



This Amanda person sounds Cool. :U


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Aside from horses, the furry fandom is devoid of most all ungulates. Occasionally some spring up (usually cervine in nature, though I have met one giraffe, one bull, and a goat character, and I know of people who have chosen rhinocerous/sheep/bison/impala/etc), but for the most part they're pretty rare. This saddens me to no end, seeing as how ungulates pretty much encompass the majority of all large land animals, you would think people could easily choose from hundreds of different species to create their characters?

 I would love to see someone choose a gerenuk, tapir, ibex, eland, duiker, addax, musk deer or pronghorn antelope. 

Aside from hooved things, mustelids that aren't ferrets or otters would be lovely too. Honey badgers, anyone? What about the stunning marbled polecat?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never seen a high-behind splintercat, like me. 

_does that count? D:_


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> Aside from hooved things, mustelids that aren't ferrets or otters would be lovely too. Honey badgers, anyone? What about the stunning marbled polecat?


 Oh hey, you found my first fursona.

Well actually third-ish. First I was a beagle-husky, then a deer, then a marbled polecat, now a chimera.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

You have nice taste in animals!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> You have nice taste in animals!


 
Haha, thanks x3

The deer was a piebald whitetail. I think I should at least keep that character, seeing as piebald deer are gorgeous.

The chimera came about because apparently plain old man-eating Asiatic Gir lions are boring :<


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 22, 2010)

This fandom needs more degus.


----------



## Slyck (Nov 22, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> This fandom needs more degus.


barbiturate fursuit :3


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I've seen plenty of donkey TF's but have yet to see a donkey fursona.


----------



## Pax (Nov 25, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> I have never seen a high-behind splintercat, like me.
> 
> _does that count? D:_


 
Oh my, _Last of the Really Great Wangdoodles_!  I do love that book.

Fish in general aren't made into fursonas much (scalesonas?), or particularly anthro-ized, that I've seen, if one ignores Disney and that odd Pixar movie a few years back.  There's so freaking many species, it seems odd.  Though admittedly, be hard to walk around on land with a tail.  Hmm... the whole-not-many-insects has already been discussed to death.  Spiders are a different context, being arachnids.  
Anyone ever seen an armadillo?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2010)

Shico said:


> porcupine


 This would be really cool c:


----------



## Chibinight13 (Nov 25, 2010)

a tree sloth.


----------



## Urban_Coyote (Nov 25, 2010)

passerine song birds, like the Titmouse


----------



## IVES (Nov 25, 2010)

Turkey.


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a couple of personas. My actual 'main' is a Laughing Dove, or Senegal Turtle Dove...however, interacting with my friends in that form was...interesting considering they're mostly dragons. Hence the creation of my veritable durrsona, Creoste. I've been strongly considering making a third, fluffy persona (blah hate the sound of 'fur' in front of everything). It's probably dumb to make so many, but whatever. She would totally be a black honey badger because those little mofos kick ass.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 26, 2010)

I swear, one day I'll find someone who'll ask to be one.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm going to say Quokka...


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 29, 2010)

>



I think it looks too much like a sparklehybrid to be chosen... but hey, sparkledogs are pretty much used, there must be one who'd love it! x3
Also, among those tails, I've spotted a scorpion one, and that reminds me: we need more scoprion sonas. xP


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 5, 2013)

There aren't a lot of little lizards. I haven't seen an anol fursona before. Skyrim might increase that though.

Also bugsonas. There aren't many bug fursonas or personas of other small skeleton-less things. But then again, their design would look pretty freaky unless the design is just a human with antennas. They could look pretty cool with more buggy parts, but it's not really the kind of look someone would want for their persona.
Oi! Now I'm thinking of a lot of fursonas I haven't seen before!

I haven't seen an Eastern dragon scalie before, though I know there are some out there. Also fairy/faerie dragons are apparently a thing. A thing that I'm waiting to become scary popular as a fursona. I'm sure once people start hearing about it, it'll become as popular as western dragons are as fursonas or scaliesonas or whatever.

I'm a tiny bit surprised that I haven't come across a Neopian furry yet. Xweetoks and Meercas are too cute NOT to consider. But I guess ever since the redesign, they've lost a bit of their furry charm.

The closest I've come to seeing a shrimp furry were those two gay shrimp from Happy Feet 2 and the logo for Bumblebee<?> tuna.

Speaking of Happy Feet, does anyone have a penguin fursona? And where are all the robins? I swear, even with the almost endless selection of bird species, we only see the same four birds fursonas.


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 6, 2013)

Naked mole rats, and moles in general. Not seen many mole furries.


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 6, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I'm going to say Quokka...



This... Quokka are awesome


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Never seen a crab furry.

Unless you count those Dancing Lobsters from the Amanda Show.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 16, 2013)

Deo said:


> Anything crossed with a tiger, a wolf, or a fox is not unpopluar or rare.



Need more ligers.  It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic. :v


I'm sure there have got to be some out there, but I've never seen anyone with a flying squirrel fursona.
Also never seen an armadillo.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy crap this thread is old. For a rare 'sona, I've never seen a Pangolin sona. I love pangolins- they look cool. But I guess they're just too rare to be popular.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 17, 2013)

<---- See poster here.


----------



## Shenzi_hyena (Apr 10, 2014)

Sharks never seen many of them


----------



## Copycat (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd like to see more birds personally


----------



## Antronach (Apr 11, 2014)

Would be nice to see more fish around here other than me. :/


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 11, 2014)

Not many water creatures, I also do not see many rats, rats are cool, I've only ever seen one.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 12, 2014)

The humble Pademelon


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 12, 2014)

Would be interesting if someone chose a rhino, or perhaps a buffalo, or maybe even an elephant.
You know, just to mix things up a little bit.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't see many bears, but I've seen some. But not once ever have I seen a hedgehog, porcupine, or any griffons


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 13, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> But not once ever have I seen a hedgehog, porcupine, or any griffons


That's because it's hard to make those look cute and cuddly. I mean really, would you WANT to snuggle with something that can stab you with ease?
But for the gryphons, I guess it's because they can't decide whether to be mammalian or avian creatures. Too confusing for small minds.


----------



## Antronach (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh there are plenty of hedgehogs, just check out sonic fandom. Or not.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 13, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> That's because it's hard to make those look cute and cuddly. I mean really, would you WANT to snuggle with something that can stab you with ease?
> But for the gryphons, I guess it's because they can't decide whether to be mammalian or avian creatures. Too confusing for small minds.



Who said people only wanted fursonas that were cute and cuddly, and just to snuggle with?
What about fursonas that go for more the adventurer, fighter (seen a few of them around) or just plain different personality route? They don't needa be cute and cuddly...


----------



## Verok (Apr 13, 2014)

Insect furs are quite rare.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with farm pigs, and maybe cows (not bulls).

EDIT: Oh! Sheep too!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 16, 2014)

All the farm pigs have been vored to extinction.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 16, 2014)

There's nowhere near enough otters!


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2014)

Copycat said:


> I'd like to see more birds personally



PRAISE THE LAWD HALLELUJAH


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 16, 2014)

d.batty said:


> All the farm pigs have been vored to extinction.


It really is quite a pity. But truly, that's what they're best at.
*lets out a bacon-smelled belch*


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

> And I mean like a farm pig. Pink and round and fat. Not a furry boar or other wild pig.


Well, shit. I just jumped up and claimed someone else's emmy, here.

I guess it all depends on how you want to present yourself, and something as modest as a farm pig isn't how people want to present themselves.
I WAS a pig for a while, but as I got older I got a bit more fierce and secure.

And to contribute to what this IS ACTUALLY ABOUT, there are pokemon fursonas all over the place, but _where the hell are all the meowths. _The one in the anime even spoke english, so what the fuck


----------



## Sylox (Mar 17, 2015)

Not enough Black Widows.


----------



## macchagamer (Mar 17, 2015)

How about a blobfish?


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish someone would make a sloth fursona already :V

I've never seen fursona of so many species. Sea horse, crab, cockroach. What a waste of biodiversity.


----------



## FangWarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

it would be cool to see a komodo dragon sona. 


But for the uncommon ones, I haven't seen many...

Rhinos, elephants, apes, monkey's, hippos, giraffes, llamas, koalas, pigs, porcupines, pugs, squirrels, sea creatures(not including sharks.), humans (duh!), bugs, etc...


----------



## jorinda (Mar 20, 2015)

macchagamer said:


> How about a blobfish?



Blobfish fursuit.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 20, 2015)

I never saw an Alc as fursona


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 28, 2015)

elephants (I've seen a mammoth on Deviant Art but so far I've yet to see a modern day elephant)
Horses (I've seen a zebra and PLENTLY of MLP ponies, but never any actual horses)
Bat-Eared-Foxes, Crab Eating foxes, gray foxes (all the foxes I see are either red foxes or fennecs)
turtles
sheep
goats
llamas
alpacas
insects of any kind
giraffes
buffalo/bison
antelope, 
oryx, 
gemsbox
wildebeests 
gazelle
reindeer
beavers
guinea pigs or cavies
rats (I knew someone who used a mouse)


----------



## Vo (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been thinking about why many species are so underrepresented, and I think I've found something that applies at least to people who want their fursonas to be meaningful to them.  

There are those who will choose a species to be facetious, or based on some objective aspects of it that they simply like, but in my experience, it seems that it's more usual that people will choose something that they feel represents them ideologically or behaviorally.  Certain species are much more familiar in these ways.  Of various canines, felines, lapines, mythical creatures, and so on, we have piles upon piles of lore, many representations in fiction that build and shape the social idea of each animal personified.  And the more common and closer to humanity a species is, the more familiar we are with its behavior, and the better we can draw connections from that behavior to our own, and find ourselves in it.  These ideas certainly aren't unanimous, but they are general, and within them we can find variation in the assumptions making them up, and deliberate tweaking and subversion.  

A given animal may be easy enough to observe for behavior, in which case some people may identify with it on that basis. But it may lack a more thorough set of both behavioral knowledge _and_ a shared idea of that animal as a human personality, meaning it's more difficult to identify with, or that it's at least less likely that someone working through this decision will come to that animal before finding a more convenient choice that fits well enough to end the search. 

Such species as goats, pigs, or llamas, which can be somehow related to but don't have a solid social concept formed, require effort.  The person choosing such a species has to work to find representation of the self in it, if they care about that.  There are isolated portrayals of some of these species, but no overarching shared idea of what they _are_ through a human filter.  There's no easy concept to plug the self into.  In some cases, there are only shallow stereotypes; compare the metaphor of the pig as glutton or slob with the lore of the wolf, who is majestic and driven and cunning and strongly tribal or independent, depending on what you want to believe, and might have some kind of code of conduct, and blah di blah. (There are pigs in fiction but not enough, I think, that there's a solid shared idea of what a pig would represent of human traits, except for that or some other shallow one).

The other category is made up of insects, crustaceans, and other such species that are not seen to have a personality, or at least nothing easy enough to personify, or else are also so underrepresented in the lore that nobody knows what to make of them.  Someone might choose such a species to be funny, or because a true representation of the self in this choice isn't important to them, but I bet we'd be hard-pressed to find many people who choose it because it _is_ them. 

Does this match up with your experience?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Anything that is not a wolf, fox, dragon, or cat.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 11, 2015)

How many crocs do you know? Exactly.


----------



## Summerbun (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm the only jackalope I know of. :V


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never seen any kind of bison/buffalo before


----------



## jorinda (Apr 13, 2015)

Vo said:


> Does this match up with your experience?



Indeed. Some species just have a defined character, so it's easy to say "I'm like them". 

In addition, many newbies tend to see fursuits and just say "I want something like that too". So they stay with the species that are known to look cute as fursuits.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 13, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> How many crocs do you know? Exactly.



Your also a pokemon so I guess that would be a double whammy


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Apr 27, 2015)

what about bats?


----------



## StrangerCoug (Apr 30, 2015)

I swear I posted in here... or was that another thread?

Anyway: *WAY* too few cougars around these parts.


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 30, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> I've never seen fursona of so many species. Sea horse, crab, cockroach. What a waste of biodiversity.



Uncle Kage, the guy who is the chairman of Anthrocon, is a cockroach :3

But, I agree, there are a lot of species that aren't represented. Then again, I think a lot of people have a variety of different species as characters, but only have the popular species as their fursona(s).


----------



## MissFleece (Apr 30, 2015)

On the note of hogs and such I think Red River Hogs are pretty rad.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

Any amoebas?


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (May 3, 2015)

Or a reskin of those four,
"dingo? puma? gargoyle?"
suuuuuuuure


----------



## Summerbun (May 3, 2015)

http://www.viralnova.com/22-unknown-animals/

A lot of the animals on this list I'd like to see more people have fursonas of. The fossa, markhor, tufted deer, and Patagonian Mara I particularly like.


----------



## MissFleece (May 3, 2015)

Bearcats are pretty chill. I made a bearcat fursona for a friend

Also, Okapi, which I just discovered is a thing:


----------



## jorinda (May 4, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Any amoebas?



Since amoebas are called "Wechseltierchen" (=tiny changing animal) in german, I tend to define those who change their fursona every other week as amoebas.


----------



## NightsOfStars (May 14, 2015)

Frankly, I'd find it interesting to see a Manticore fursona.

Also, there aren't any Koi fursona's. I'm half tempted to make one, but I'm pretty content with my fursona the way it is. ^^


----------



## Ryuu Girl (May 20, 2015)

Funny, I'm currently drawing somebodies Pig/boar fursona right now.


----------



## Ryuu Girl (May 20, 2015)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Pigeons... yes, we need some. I remember Goodfeathers... And also nobody like donkeys unless they're transforming into one.



I know one user who is a rock pigeon.


----------



## dragonet291000 (May 21, 2015)

Never seen a chimpanzee fursuit...


----------



## hup2thepenguin (May 27, 2015)

Not very many primates in general.


----------



## AnthonyStark (May 27, 2015)

Usarise said:


> We need more chickens! :V



I know someone who is a rooster.


----------



## Maugryph (May 27, 2015)

NightsOfStars said:


> Frankly, I'd find it interesting to see a Manticore fursona.
> 
> Also, there aren't any Koi fursona's. I'm half tempted to make one, but I'm pretty content with my fursona the way it is. ^^



Today is your lucky day!: The joys of the FA search engine.

manticore
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10452827/

koi
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7833201/


----------



## AuronVape (Jun 18, 2015)

Where are the Coelcanths at?


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jun 19, 2015)

AuronVape said:


> Where are the Coelcanths at?



Probably underwater.


----------



## quarterbunny (Jun 20, 2015)

Dik Dik's (tiny deer), vampire deer (deer with saber teeth *yes they are real, they live in india) horny toads, gila monsters, quail.


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 23, 2015)

This place needs more dinosaurs. >:V


----------



## Caledonian (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm yet to run into another sheep sona...people do draw antshro sheep but never as their sona...


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 24, 2015)

koalas, kangaroos, lemurs, bats are all unappreciated. personally everyone with a wolf has no imagination. its like going to learn an instrument, picking guitar and only playing smoke on the water.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 24, 2015)

Chinchilla


----------



## NightsOfStars (Jun 24, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Today is your lucky day!: The joys of the FA search engine.
> 
> manticore
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10452827/
> ...




Wow that Manticore is awesome looking. ^^


----------



## Ratical (Jun 24, 2015)

I find it weird we have so few turtles. Everyone likes turtles. TMNT, Franklin, Gamera, Tortoise and the Hare. Well, I mean, not the Hare, but the other one. They're everywhere in fiction, but no one actually wants to _be_ one, apparently. There's probably more Pokemon turtle sonas than actual turtle sonas.


----------



## Caledonian (Jun 25, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> koalas, kangaroos, lemurs, bats are all unappreciated. personally everyone with a wolf has no imagination. its like going to learn an instrument, picking guitar and only playing smoke on the water.



Iove kangaroos though. They look real badass. But I think for fursuiters the feet tend to be a problem?


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Jun 25, 2015)

I think it's been said many-a-time, but more fish.  There are an awful lot of species to choose from, and a good many of them are colorful AND cute.

Or, ya know, just plain scary looking like me.


----------



## oibrulee (Jun 28, 2015)

I posted a pick of my username,(translated burnt goose in French), and everyone on the site has wondered why I'm a goose. I didn't really pick it but it's growing on me. The only problem is, most other furries are predators, and they keep attempting to eat the goose.


----------



## Caledonian (Jun 30, 2015)

oibrulee said:


> I posted a pick of my username,(translated burnt goose in French), and everyone on the site has wondered why I'm a goose. I didn't really pick it but it's growing on me. The only problem is, most other furries are predators, and they keep attempting to eat the goose.



Don't worry mister goose. I haven't been eaten so far so I'm sure you'll be alright!


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't seen any other springbok :/
Also we could always use more avians!


----------



## Sylox (Jun 30, 2015)

sloths


----------



## Ratical (Jun 30, 2015)

SassySpringbok said:


> I haven't seen any other springbok :/



Antelope/gazelles are gorgeous animals. I think they just don't get  enough exposure for people to consider 'em. But being so unique gives  you the opportunity to _buck_ the trend.

Also, jackalopes. Every bunny should just change themselves into a jackalope. It's the same thing but with awesome antlers.
Or upgrade further into a wolpertinger. It's a jackalope with wings!


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 30, 2015)

I still haven't seen alpacas or hippogryphs. 

I would like to see hippogryphs.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 30, 2015)

dont see many Cricket or grasshoppers either


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 30, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> personally everyone with a wolf has no imagination. its like going to learn an instrument, picking guitar and only playing smoke on the water.


Or they are just infatuated with wolves?
I think I have plenty imagination. What with my writing adventures for my D&D/Pathfinder/Shadowrun and call of Cthulhu campaigns. I also have paintings, statues, plushies  and even a snow globe of wolves. I just love them and don't think imagination comes into play in that respect.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 2, 2015)

SassySpringbok said:


> Also we could always use more avians!



As in "acutal birds". Which means no fluffy paws with pawpads, and no big furry ears. Why do peopla have to stick ears and paws on everything?


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone ever seen a Tapir? I think that would make a cute fursona! <3 Or a pelican.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 9, 2015)

jorinda said:


> As in "acutal birds". Which means no fluffy paws with pawpads, and no big furry ears. Why do peopla have to stick ears and paws on everything?




I feel like there are so many gryphons because people want he best of both worlds. Dirty little birdy feet are cute enough though!


----------



## Roadkvlted (Jul 13, 2015)

I can never see enough opossums. I mean there is a steady growing number.

But like, rodent and reptilian fursonas - the really obscure reptiles, not lizards or snakes - are so unpopular for some reason.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 14, 2015)

Badgers and wolverines are kinda in short supply now that I think about it. There's lots of cool design potential for both, but I think they too similar to other animals in general. Kinda bearish, kinda raccoonish, ferocious but lack the regality of wolves/big cats. But I'm sure they appeal to someone.



Roadkvlted said:


> I can never see enough opossums. I mean there is a steady growing number.



I posted this in another thread, but my very first 'sona ever was a possum. I didn't have it very long, just chatted a few times on Furcadia while everyone thought I was a mouse cuz of how limited the characters were then. I think possums are awossum, but in the end I succumbed to the rodent side.


----------



## Jeroscope (Jul 14, 2015)

Muthafukin manatees. Ya know wut Im sayan?


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Snakes. 

Frankly this thread gives me a lot of fodder for art in general. I love drawing all kinds of things, and some days I don't want to have to google around to think of what to draw.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ive never seen a wolverine or other Mink-related animals. Or a beaver lol.
Part of me didnt want to use a fox as my fursona because theyre pretty common. But i decided screw it and went with it since irl a Fox has been my favorite animal since i was a little kid and i even have some traits a fox would be depicted as having (my friends swear im a wannabe ninja or something because i just "smokebomb" out or in of places even though i dont try to be sneaky lol)


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jul 25, 2015)

There arent enough synapsids i think ive maybe seen one gorgonopsid character actually fleshed out enough to be called a fursona but thats it. come on people theres a ton of cool synapsids out there like gorgonopsids therocephalians lystrosauruses dinocephalians diictodons goddamn dimetrodons and edaphosauruses people! and with synapsids being a halfway point between mammals and reptiles theres a ton of room for artistic liberty. i guess most of them being scary looking with hard to spell names pushes people away a damn shame id love to see more of them especcially adorable little diictodons.


----------



## Yarra (Jul 25, 2015)

I was going to say snakes but Soda got it first.  Vultures.  I haven't seen that carrion-eating bird yet.


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jul 25, 2015)

PrincessParrot said:


> Anyone ever seen a Tapir? I think that would make a cute fursona! <3 Or a pelican.



I am amazed there are not more tapirs. You'd think everyone would want a penis longer than their arm ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 25, 2015)

Minks. They're probably the most underrated mustelid. Excluding the stupid Sonic Fan Character Wiki, where everyone there decided to make crappy mink characters because my former friend who was popular there made her main characters minks because of my character, Tito. Who has nothing to do with Sonic. But non of them even look like actual minks anyway... and whenever I try to look up actual mink characters, like cartoon mink characters or even fursuits, I'm always bombarded with freaking Minerva Mink! Like seriously?!
Also I want to see a naked mole rat.


----------



## Mei (Jul 29, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Or they are just infatuated with wolves?
> I think I have plenty imagination. What with my writing adventures for my D&D/Pathfinder/Shadowrun and call of Cthulhu campaigns. I also have paintings, statues, plushies  and even a snow globe of wolves. I just love them and don't think imagination comes into play in that respect.



THANK YOUUUUUU. I just absolutely adore wolves. I think they are elegant and majestic. They are pretty much my favorite mythical creature, next to Ligers. Wait, what?? 

I almost, ALMOST did a Red Panda (I haven't personally seen many people do this), but I couldn't tear myself away :<


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

Mei said:


> THANK YOUUUUUU. I just absolutely adore wolves. I think they are elegant and majestic. They are pretty much my favorite mythical creature, next to Ligers. Wait, what??
> 
> I almost, ALMOST did a Red Panda (I haven't personally seen many people do this), but I couldn't tear myself away :<


what? mythical means made up in myths...... wolves are real.... not mythical in any way... and the fact that at least 60% of noobs make a wolf persona pretty much makes them unoriginal. its like cars, just because you like honda civics does not make your car choice original seeing  there are millions of skidds driving them around everywhere.


----------



## Mei (Jul 29, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> what? mythical means made up in myths...... wolves are real.... not mythical in any way... and the fact that at least 60% of noobs make a wolf persona pretty much makes them unoriginal. its like cars, just because you like honda civics does not make your car choice original seeing  there are millions of skidds driving them around everywhere.



I was making a joke  Just trying to keep the conversation light and fun.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 30, 2015)

Oxen, bison, yaks, and other large bovines aren't seen much. Neither are camels. Single or two-humped.

Also, we have decent amount of deer, but usually just the normal variety. Caribou, elk, and moose are barely represented. There's a shortage of walking coat racks.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 30, 2015)

not a whole lot of the avian variety


----------



## DisneyMudkip (Jul 30, 2015)

I haven't seen many chipmunk fursuiters. I plan to make one someday


----------



## Wolf-Man-Kyle (Jul 30, 2015)

I can agree that there's way too many wolves, that don't stop me from loving them tho.
Honestly tho, I wanna see more avians and ferrets. And goats.
Avians are amazing, especially when they're actually full on avian. Ferrets and Goats are just awesome though. I've seen a few goats before, but never really a ferret.


----------



## dancergirl (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm a flying squirrel!! Never heard of another one. Regular squirrels yes, but none that fly/glide.


----------



## GeekyBongoBrian (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm the only Bongo Furry I know of


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2016)

Huh, there's quite a few I'd like to see more of:

Some animals that I think should be seen more often as fursonas:

-Mongoose, especially the ring-tailed Mongoose
-Fossa
-Weasels


...and of course...more skunks!


----------



## Caribbean (Mar 9, 2016)

This may sound weird but.... piñatas. Its so wild I've never seen a piñata as a sona before. And I don't mean a piñata animal, I mean like a viva piñata species. I've considered one in the past, but I'll likely avoid doing so until I grow out of my current one. Sure they're based on living animals, but aren't most mythical creatures that're inevitably used?
I'm just. Very passionate about Viva Piñata.


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 9, 2016)

Prehistoric Reptiles and Early Mammals. There is a ton of potential out there that is really overlooked by people I think.


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 10, 2016)

ALilShark said:


> Prehistoric Reptiles and Early Mammals. There is a ton of potential out there that is really overlooked by people I think.


I second this. The world needs more platybelodon.


----------



## MissKarotStix (Mar 10, 2016)

Corvyn said:


> I second this. The world needs more platybelodon.


Well, SFW or NSFW I know what I'm going to draw next during my spare time~


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 10, 2016)

That's scary..no thanks. The fandom needs more foxes :v


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

tenrecs spring to mind... adorable hedgehog like creatures.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

Kamau Husky said:


> I dont think I've seen a Walrus. ^_^


goo goo cachoo


----------



## jahan_sher (Mar 12, 2016)

Cyancapsule has a pig character that I really like. One thing I'd like to see more of is seals.
You'd think with how popular otters are, seals would be similarly common, and they're
way cuter IMO. Harbor seals could be your common, everyday cute chubby seal. Leopard seals
could be your big but endearing tough guy seal. Elephant seals could be your WHOA THAT'S 
HUGE SEAL! Seals have something for everyone, and I wanna see them take over FA. XD


----------



## jahan_sher (Mar 12, 2016)

Sauvignon said:


> not enough lobsters


I've been thinking about that recently! Lobsters are really cool XD


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 12, 2016)

T-rex.....


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2016)

drjoshfox said:


> goo goo cachoo



I did see a walrus at last year's Fur the 'More con, he was introducing a viewing of The Rocky Horror Picture show.

First and only one I've spotted, though.

Me, I'm very much pondering a Fossa fursuit, and how I'd go about it. I'd have such a long tail!


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 12, 2016)

Simo said:


> I did see a walrus at last year's Fur the 'More con, he was introducing a viewing of The Rocky Horror Picture show.
> 
> First and only one I've spotted, though.
> 
> Me, I'm very much pondering a Fossa fursuit, and how I'd go about it. I'd have such a long tail!


ooh foosa.. interesting! :3


----------



## Pteri (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd love to see more birds honestly. I know they're not exactly the most uncommon..but I still don't see them around a lot


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not so much an unpopular species in and of itself, but I haven't seen many people who, when designing a new species, put much work into them beyond claiming they're a new species. Like, new society, laws, government, military, technology, etc.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 16, 2016)

OC turtles, you know I've only seen an turtle scalie *once* before in my entire 3 years of being an furry..... I don't get why that is, turtles hold so much more potential than just an butch of fan-art. >.=.>  
I mean almost all the furry turtle art I've seen thus far is ether boswer, a koopa, or a teenage ninja turtle.


----------



## EHBull (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't believe I've ever met a duck, or really many avians at all.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 17, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> OC turtles, you know I've only seen an turtle scalie *once* before in my entire 3 years of being an furry..... I don't get why that is, turtles hold so much more potential than just an butch of fan-art. >.=.>
> I mean almost all the furry turtle art I've seen thus far is ether boswer, a koopa, or a teenage ninja turtle.


Terrapin anatomy is horrifying. Just gonna leave it at that.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Terrapin anatomy is horrifying. Just gonna leave it at that.


can't be worse than shark anatomy........


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 17, 2016)

What about a Brachydios? I'm the only one I know of


----------



## SheriBonBon (Mar 18, 2016)

I've never seen a slug fursona. Sometimes I saw sea slug anthro but it wasn't "fursona" .


----------



## supermyteun (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't seen a lot of other human fursonas around yet.


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 22, 2016)

EHBull said:


> I don't believe I've ever met a duck, or really many avians at all.


Here you go, +1 on the avian count!

I know I certainly don't see a lot of owls as fursonas. I have seen a few one-off pics, but maybe a handfull of full-on fursonas.


----------



## scet (Mar 24, 2016)

I use to have a fursona that was a jelly fish, I have sence evolved into a comfortable plain old jelly sona, but I still don't see any sea blobs of stinging cutness


----------



## Wohali (Mar 24, 2016)

I wouldn't call mine fleshed out by any means but my fursona will be an eagle in the end so yay for MORE avians?


----------



## Solkoii (Mar 25, 2016)

I've only seen one spider, so we need more of those!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2016)

you know, I don't think I've ever seen a phoenix... I wonder why.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 25, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> you know, I don't think I've ever seen a phoenix... I wonder why.



Too many in a state of rebirth?


----------



## Nataku (Mar 25, 2016)

There's actually a Phoenix who lives in the same city I do: Userpage of foxstar -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
A cool dude indeed.
Sadly, he is the only Phoenix I know of. Which is a shame, because it's a really cool species with a ton of potential for customization. And we dragons need more mythical flying buddies anyhow.


*ponders the concept of phoenix-ifying my Argus pheasant*


----------



## Raptorre (Mar 25, 2016)

Looking at this thread makes me wanna make a centipede character finally...I'm not sure if I'd make her a sona or what, though. I didn't figure Raptorre would be my sona until I drew him a few times haha.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2016)

Wohali said:


> Too many in a state of rebirth?


LOL!, you got me there.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2016)

Raptorre said:


> Looking at this thread makes me wanna make a centipede character finally...I'm not sure if I'd make her a sona or what, though. I didn't figure Raptorre would be my sona until I drew him a few times haha.


this thread makes me miss being an avian......


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 25, 2016)

You don't see that many sloths, Why is that?
You'd think a fursona based around people 
who like laying around would more popular.

(๑•͈ᴗ•͈) Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 25, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> this thread makes me miss being an avian......



You could always go back, right? Of course being a dragon (if your avatar is your fursona) is cool too.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2016)

Wohali said:


> You could always go back, right? Of course being a dragon (if your avatar is your fursona) is cool too.


hmm it's something I need to think over. as having three fursonas well, lets just say comes with it's own set of complications... but however I could come back an an phoenix, that sounds like fun.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 25, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> hmm it's something I need to think over. as having three fursonas well, lets just say comes with it's own set of complications... but however I could come back an an phoenix, that sounds like fun.



Definitely. Phoenix sounds pretty cool.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2016)

thanks ^.=.^


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 26, 2016)

"Unpopular Fursonas". Me tbh.


----------



## AlexDama (Mar 26, 2016)

An anthro spide would be cool.


----------



## Gryffe (May 21, 2016)

Everytime I watch Kung-Fu Panda 2, I'm staring in awe at Shen design and movements. Drawing a good-looking peacock fursona must be a pain, but the payoff is worth it.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 21, 2016)

Anyone a clam??? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> Anyone a clam??? That would be pretty cool.



Huh, you'd be happy, but also shy, I'd take it!

~

Some that I never see, but would like to:

1. The Fossa!

So cute! The way it looks a bit like a cat, a dog and a mongoose...plus, I love the way they run straight down trees, and how agile they are. They also look quite playful and mischievous.

2. The Mongoose...there's various types, and I love them all, especially the banded and ring-tail sorts.


----------



## glitchology (May 21, 2016)

A friend and I were just talking last night, and, it being late and me perhaps having one too many coffees, quietly wondered aloud,  "What if someone chose to be a barnacle furry?"  ...They spent a few minutes after teasing me, at least once they stopped laughing.  

Other than that, I think it'd be cool to see something like a wolverine, or a meerkat.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Sheep, we need more sheep ; w ;
itslonely


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 22, 2016)

If somebody picks a sea critter, wouldn't they be a fishy instead of a furry? Like how reptiles are scalies? Eh, I might be reading too much into the name. But it is fun to let my twisted mind run down that path. Furries and scalies and birdies and fishies, oh my!


----------



## Andromedahl (May 22, 2016)

tbh I've just always wondered if anyone just has a snail for a fursona.


----------



## supersonicbros23 (May 22, 2016)

Humans?
Lolno
I never see many Hamster fursonas. I wish there were, I have no one to cuddle and feed.
An theres also a lack of Anthro octopi fursonas, I mean theres so much potential for those too. (And it doesn't even have to be tentacle porn)



Spoiler


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

Ain't no spiders


----------



## MustangLegends (May 26, 2016)

I have never seen any badgers, wolverines, or okapi...


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Someone made a good point that insect fursonas aren't very popular.

I for one would love to see manatee 'sonas.


----------



## MustangLegends (May 27, 2016)

Oh, I've also never seen any Maned Wolves, which is surprising considering how cool they look and how popular canine 'sonas are!


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 28, 2016)

How about some prairie dogs too, haven't seen much of them.


MustangLegends said:


> Oh, I've also never seen any Maned Wolves, which is surprising considering how cool they look and how popular canine 'sonas are!


Check out my Members by Species thread, there's plenty of them.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (May 29, 2016)

unpopular fursonas...anything feminine it seems. i can count on one hand fursuits that were remotely feminine.


----------



## aluminumnati (May 29, 2016)

I've never met another mouse.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 31, 2016)

RINOS! Smaller prehistoric mammals, turtles, my friend is a pheonix!


----------



## Wakor (May 31, 2016)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I never seen a aardvark.


Arthur.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2016)

aluminumnati said:


> I've never met another mouse.



I knew one once when the site FTF existed...he was from the Caribbean, I think. Very nice fellow! Wish I could recall his fursona name. But yeah, not too many mice. I do know a rat, though.


----------



## Jaye (Jun 12, 2016)

I Have yet to see something resembling a Tasmanian Wolf...


----------

